# Game Wardens?



## southernboy2147 (Feb 14, 2012)

im just wondering how often do yall seem game wardens. we have a piece of private property that all of my immediate family lives in. its a 500 acre track of land that has been in my family since the mid 40's. 

im 19 now and ive never seen one game warden (knock on wood). my brother (24) has only seen one. I only recall my dad (49) ever telling one story about seein a game warden and never ask my papa. 

im just wonderin if its just by luck i dont see them or if everybody with private land hardly ever has a run in with them?


----------



## dtala (Feb 15, 2012)

why would you "knock on wood" that you've never seen a GW on your land???


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 15, 2012)

dont wanna start seein them... if i brag about not seein them i might start seein them


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 15, 2012)

They know they can stop by my camp for a cup of coffee anytime, so I see em fairly regular. 

The GW is always welcome on my property!


----------



## sportsman18 (Feb 15, 2012)

If your in the market for big bucks the chances of killing one over corn is slim to none once gun season starts. that is if thats what your thinkin

Ive only seen one gw and it was while i was walking out of the woods.


----------



## mclellandk (Feb 15, 2012)

just cause you aint seen one him on your property , dont mean he aint never been there. as one of my good friends who is a gw in alabama once told me, " i am around alot more than you know".i welcome them on my property, and they have keys to my gates. keeps the ripraff away when i aint  there.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 15, 2012)

we dont hunt over corn or anything, not very often at least and if we do its just a few kernals left over.. i aint scared of them just somthin about people walkin around on my property that i dont like.


----------



## sportsman18 (Feb 15, 2012)

wardens dont make me no nevermind. Everyone in my club just about hunts over corn. they dont shoot jack. I dont even they see the amount of deer i see. but shhhhh. i dont tell them.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## doenightmare (Feb 16, 2012)

I am told several of the GW's read this forum - they get some helpful information here....


----------



## Yankee in GA (Feb 16, 2012)

No reason to worry about seeing a game warden unless you're up to no good.  I've seen a few GW's but I hunt a lot on public land.  One was even good enough to open a gate for my friend and I to give easy access to the tow truck that was pulling us out of the mud...


----------



## biker13 (Feb 16, 2012)

Call Throwback,he can put you in touch.GW has a key to the gate at my lease.pretty nice guy .


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 16, 2012)

i have never been checked while hunting in georgia. i have driven past a few on wma land, but never checked. i did stop and talk to mr. gw a few times, and checked a deer once. i even hear my next door neighbor has one in his group. i see the neighbor a lot, but never the gw. i wouldn't know him from adam.

back home, we had a dove hunt raided by feds AND state gw's. about 8 total. 0 citations written.

checked a few times on nwr and state land, back home. the feds were always there. most didn't bother you too much. most checks were friendly. state was VERY hit or miss. mostly miss. they focused on waterfowl hunters, which i hunted mostly on private land.

one FED guy had a tendency of sneaking around during deer season without orange, on the NWR. hunting was only from assigned HIGHLY VISIBLE stands. every time i think about how stupid public land hunters CAN BE, i always wondered what this guy was thinking. we all know the public land stories.

while i may speed on the way to / from the farm, i just have never seen the need to hunt illegally. it just never seemed worth it. and if the boys and girls in green do their jobs right, i say more power to them!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 16, 2012)

now i have seen, talked to and been checked by one down in bond swamp one morning. he was a very nice guy


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 16, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> I am told several of the GW's read this forum - they get some helpful information here....



never thought about it but im sure it would be a great place to catch people cause it seems life a safe, fun palace to conversate about it.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yankee in GA said:


> No reason to worry about seeing a game warden unless you're up to no good.  I've seen a few GW's but I hunt a lot on public land.  One was even good enough to open a gate for my friend and I to give easy access to the tow truck that was pulling us out of the mud...



i reckon thats why ive never seen one. never been much for huntin over bait, night huntin, or any of that kinda thing


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 16, 2012)

As long as you abide by the regulations they are your friend, not foe. I've met many across the South East and any of them are welcome in my camp. Takes a special person to do a GW's job, it's not for the money for sure. If you have your own land you should welcome them over and meet them sometime. We usually have a big dove shoot every year and the GW's are on the top of the list as invities. They get a free dinner, fill the group in about the latest regulation changes, do a quick lookover of the field and wish us luck.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 16, 2012)

I see 'em regular. Suits me just fine.


----------



## Boar Hog (Feb 16, 2012)

Game wardens are the most underrated, unappreciated members of  law enforcement. Almost everyone they approach is armed, and they are on call 24/7/365. I'm always happy to see our wardens and shake their hands when ever we meet!


----------



## JKnieper (Feb 16, 2012)

They don't come by our camp in Wilkinson county like they did 20 years ago.  I guess there are so few out that it's a numbers thing.  See them on the road occasionally and see one GW in church most ever Sunday.  They are welcome at our place anytime.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Feb 16, 2012)

I was a GW up in michigan..and we only had 2 assigned per county so it made it hard to make the rounds to everybody's camp..but I always made sure to stop in and say Hi to people every now and then..they didn't take me as a threat because they weren't doing anything wrong..I have ran into 2 down here at Ft.Stewart..the 1st one was a little on edge but the 2nd one was awesome!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2012)

If they hadn't left that decoy deer beside the road Iwouldn't had seen 6 of them! LOLs


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 16, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> If they hadn't left that decoy deer beside the road Iwouldn't had seen 6 of them! LOLs



 never seen one, which ive never looked for one. do they really look that real?


----------



## sportsman18 (Feb 16, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> I am told several of the GW's read this forum - they get some helpful information here....



good, i hope they do read my posts. i dont care. im not doing anything wrong.


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

I do not see how they could catch someone on here. They could send you a message and question you about it, or get your real email address. I don't remember giving any personal informaion when registering for this forum. As long as no specific information is given as to where it is it seems impossible to track anything down.


----------



## Resica (Feb 16, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I do not see how they could catch someone on here. They could send you a message and question you about it, or get your real email address. I don't remember giving any personal informaion when registering for this forum. As long as no specific information is given as to where it is it seems impossible to track anything down.


----------



## dtala (Feb 16, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I do not see how they could catch someone on here. They could send you a message and question you about it, or get your real email address. I don't remember giving any personal informaion when registering for this forum. As long as no specific information is given as to where it is it seems impossible to track anything down.



you don't really believe that do you????


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 16, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I do not see how they could catch someone on here. They could send you a message and question you about it, or get your real email address. I don't remember giving any personal informaion when registering for this forum. As long as no specific information is given as to where it is it seems impossible to track anything down.



magnificent things can be done on the computer bud, anybody can be tracked. once your tracked they know exactly who you are...


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Theres no way to know where something is taking place unless you say where it is or someone turns you in. I'm not a poacher, but I don't think someone in the northern zone will get busted for saying they hunt over corn on this forum. Especially when no one else knows even what county you are talking about much less what part of that county.


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am just saying I do not think that very many cases, if any at all, have been built from information obtained from this forum, without a local party reporting them.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 16, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I do not see how they could catch someone on here. They could send you a message and question you about it, or get your real email address. I don't remember giving any personal informaion when registering for this forum. As long as no specific information is given as to where it is it seems impossible to track anything down.



Ever heard of an IP address?


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

You don't always hunt at your house.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 16, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> You don't always hunt at your house.



Tru dat - but unless you have an invisibility cloak you can be followed anywhere - or tracked with a GPS transmitter. GW's have access to a lot of the same technology as other LEOs. They don't just stumble around in the woods and set up decoys. Always obey the laws and you got no worries though.


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't mean to hijack this thread. I just do not believe that the DNR will go through that much trouble to charge someone with a misdemeanor.


----------



## rwagner (Feb 17, 2012)

i have only seen one when i was fishing. he asked me for my license and did not even have it on me at the time they must have fallen out our somthing . but he told me that is fine i just have to stop fishing. he was real nice about and did not even write me a ticket or nothing. he could have been mean about it but he was not. nice poeple


----------



## Parker (Feb 17, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I didn't mean to hijack this thread. I just do not believe that the DNR will go through that much trouble to charge someone with a misdemeanor.



The DNR should be looking for information any place they can get it!

There's a WHOLE lot of wildlife crimes that are posted all over the internet.  Its called bragging. 

And bragging about a violation taking place can draw some attention.  

Heck, the name of this thread by its self will draw Wardens out of the wood work from far and wide.  

Parker


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 17, 2012)

Parker said:


> The DNR should be looking for information any place they can get it!
> 
> There's a WHOLE lot of wildlife crimes that are posted all over the internet.  Its called bragging.
> 
> ...



This is true - I've read several accounts of people being busted for illegally taking game because they bragged on a website. GW's especially dislike violations where the offender displays arrogance and I don't blame them. I wish the fines would be tripled for those who take more than their share or do it in an illegal manner. In today's entitlement society no one can claim they had to kill game  illegally to feed their family. Just stick out your hand and O'Bummer will fill it. I'm done now.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 17, 2012)

Parker said:


> The DNR should be looking for information any place they can get it!
> 
> There's a WHOLE lot of wildlife crimes that are posted all over the internet.  Its called bragging.
> 
> ...



Think of the gas money that can be saved!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Feb 17, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I didn't mean to hijack this thread. I just do not believe that the DNR will go through that much trouble to charge someone with a misdemeanor.



I disagree with you sire..because I have seen it first hand..There was a buck that lived in the Troy Conservation area and in the city of Troy there is no hunting allowed..the site I was on took many pictures of this beauty..





Then a "Friend" of the guy who shot the deer posted this pic




The next picture to pop up was his mugshot after being busted 






Just for good measure here is the original thread
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=316462&highlight=non-typical

And here is the story after he was arrested
http://www.theoaklandpress.com/articles/2010/05/21/news/local_news/doc4bf6d3a39c086944208986.txt#photo1


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2012)

FredBearYooper said:


> I disagree with you sire..because I have seen it first hand..There was a buck that lived in the Troy Conservation area and in the city of Troy there is no hunting allowed..the site I was on took many pictures of this beauty..
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ouch!!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah..be an Idiot and you will get whats coming to you..I think Forums like this are a CO's best friend.


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 17, 2012)

The bottom line is: If you're doing nothing wrong/shady..then you have nothing to worry about,unless you get caught up in somebody else's non-sense. I'll just say that it pays to know..really know,the folks you are going hunting with


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 17, 2012)

sleepr71 said:


> The bottom line is: If you're doing nothing wrong/shady..then you have nothing to worry about,unless you get caught up in somebody else's non-sense. I'll just say that it pays to know..really know,the folks you are going hunting with



Well said.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 17, 2012)

sleepr71 said:


> The bottom line is: If you're doing nothing wrong/shady..then you have nothing to worry about,unless you get caught up in somebody else's non-sense. I'll just say that it pays to know..really know,the folks you are going hunting with



that pretty much concludes this debate lol


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2012)

All of the years that I have hunted GA, I have yet to see one. This is at least 8 years of hunting. 

I've been checked in Bama a time or two, but have not seen one in at least 5 years. The exception is seeing one in town at a red light or something.


----------



## Coastie (Feb 20, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I didn't mean to hijack this thread. I just do not believe that the DNR will go through that much trouble to charge someone with a misdemeanor.



They won't, but some things add up to a felony and you can bet they will follow up on that.


----------



## DrewDennis (Feb 20, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I do not see how they could catch someone on here. They could send you a message and question you about it, or get your real email address. I don't remember giving any personal informaion when registering for this forum. As long as no specific information is given as to where it is it seems impossible to track anything down.



As an IT professional, I have two words for you.. "SERVER LOGS".  Every connection to this site is logged by the server software.  Those logs reveal the IP address that you logged in to the forums from.  From that IP address they can pinpoint who you are and WHERE you are.  Even if you do it from your smart phone.


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here we go again. All I am saying is that if you are like me and only use the internet at home or school that is very hard if not impossible to determine where a pile of corn is just from information gathered on a forum. You cannot be charged just for saying you hunted over a pile of corn without proof. The DNR cannot come to your house and make you drive them across the state just to show them the mythical pile of corn that was claimed to have been hunted over. This is beginning to become a pointless debate just use logic people. What’s next we all have chips in our heads, and they monitor our thoughts.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2012)

If you see me running in the woods..... look  behind me and you will see a warden........


----------



## Throwback (Feb 20, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> Theres no way to know where something is taking place unless you say where it is or someone turns you in. I'm not a poacher, but I don't think someone in the northern zone will get busted for saying they hunt over corn on this forum. Especially when no one else knows even what county you are talking about much less what part of that county.




yeah I agree. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 20, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> Here we go again. All I am saying is that if you are like me and only use the internet at home or school that is very hard if not impossible to determine where a pile of corn is just from information gathered on a forum. You cannot be charged just for saying you hunted over a pile of corn without proof. The DNR cannot come to your house and make you drive them across the state just to show them the mythical pile of corn that was claimed to have been hunted over. This is beginning to become a pointless debate just use logic people. What’s next we all have chips in our heads, and they monitor our thoughts.



X2!!



T


----------



## billy336 (Feb 21, 2012)

19 years hunting in GA, never seen a GW. My dad had one walk up to him some time in the late 90s. Can't figure out how he found dad, he would be in some of the nastiest places Ive ever seen. GW was lookin for corn, didnt see any cuz we dont roll that way. Turned around and walked off. Not even a license check.


----------



## Ole Crip (Feb 21, 2012)

Game Wardens well lets just say thank God we have'm.....


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 21, 2012)

*Game Wardens*

good guy's to have around     
  one in Washington co ,  has always helped us w/ any problems we have ////    know the local's don't like him , but hey they are the ones we have trouble  with 
 need the one in Oglethorpe co , to stop by and help with problems we are having with bad neighbors  ( missing cameras and sd cards )  and hunting across the lines  during turkeys season ,, and maybe some corn problems also  ??/    
 w/t


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 23, 2012)

golffreak said:


> All of the years that I have hunted GA, I have yet to see one. This is at least 8 years of hunting.
> 
> I've been checked in Bama a time or two, but have not seen one in at least 5 years. The exception is seeing one in town at a red light or something.



ive seen 50 or more at one red light in the small town were i live. this redlight has 8 roads, 5 of them bring major state or US highways the all meet at that light and one of the highways goes straight to cedar creek WMA, about a 10 miles run down it so thats prolly a very good reason why i see them there all the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2012)

Game wardens went above and beyond to help us durin` the `94 and `98 Flood in Albany. I have nothin` but respect for them.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 23, 2012)

I see them all the time. Most of the ones that work the area I hunt are really good guys. I've helped them out when I see something going on that shouldn't be. We have a pretty good relationship with the game wardens out here. Overall I would say I run into them 15+ times throughout the season not including when they setup road blocks and stuff. People paint GW's out to be some kind of gillie suit wearing freak who runs around the woods trying bust people every which way you look. They are just guys doing their job like anyone else and most of them will go out of their way to help you if you need it.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Feb 23, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> ive seen 50 or more at one red light in the small town were i live. this redlight has 8 roads, 5 of them bring major state or US highways the all meet at that light and one of the highways goes straight to cedar creek WMA, about a 10 miles run down it so thats prolly a very good reason why i see them there all the time.



50 at one time?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 23, 2012)

FredBearYooper said:


> 50 at one time?



lol no sir i didnt finish that correctly. probably 50 in the past 3 or 4 years


----------



## dog1 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Gw*

We've had our hunting club for 32 years, and every year we have made sure the GWs' have keys to our gates.  Never had a problem with them.  dog1


----------



## caughtinarut (Feb 28, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> Tru dat - but unless you have an invisibility cloak you can be followed anywhere - or tracked with a GPS transmitter. GW's have access to a lot of the same technology as other LEOs. They don't just stumble around in the woods and set up decoys. Always obey the laws and you got no worries though.



not to veer off the subject for wasn't a case brought before the Supreme Court about GPS tracking and they ruled that unconstitutional? Not that GW use that anyway. they have to much other stuff to deal with. good grief


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Game wardens went above and beyond to help us durin` the `94 and `98 Flood in Albany. I have nothin` but respect for them.



Same here,Nic. I know a lot of them personally,and they're as good as they come,long as you ain't breakin' th' law.Even then,99% of 'em are polite and respectful unless you get an "attitude" with 'em. Like most LEO's.


----------



## joedublin (Feb 29, 2012)

In the 12 years we've been on our lease we have seen a game warden only one time. GW is always welcome, even to sit down with us around the campfire and have supper and talk about the day. We observe all GA rules and we don't have anything to hide from GW.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Feb 29, 2012)

I hunt on post here in Fort Riley KS. Run in to them all the time here. Nice as can be. was walking out one morning and one of them here stopped and poured me a cup of joe from his thermos. As long as your doing everything legal then no reason to worry about them. Im trying to do my schooling right now, and when i retire from military service, im considering becoming a GW


----------



## kinross (Mar 7, 2012)

GW are there for a reason , i like to see them out and about. They are there to help us not hurt us . If you have done something illegal then i say tough luck mate pay the fine .


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2012)

I had two of them walk in on me about four years ago on opening day in meriwether county. I had a bag of corn half empty on the back of my truck from where I feed deer in my back yard. They searched high and low looking trot corn, but there was none ofcourse. They were very respectful and even apologized for ruining my hunt. I told them that I do not blame them one bit becouse it definitely looked suspicious. I have also talked with several of them on quota hunts and such. Some don't have a sense of humor and are all business, but have always been nice and curteous.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 22, 2012)

I have seen 3 and been checked by 2 in the past 7-8 years. They stay around WMAs and that's about it as they really have nothing to look for as corn is legal here. They stay off our leases generally and don't mess with us unless we notify them of something. I had one I got a little mad with the only time I got checked in our dog club because we had a buck race going and he delayed it while checkingmy license. I mentioned the situation to him and he left quickly. I have no problem with them and actually wish they would patrol our family land often but BACK OFF when we have a buck up and running. That's serious business! lol


They do alot of the decoy deer setups at night as firehunting along the highways bordering the leases use to be bad.


----------



## Brianf (Mar 28, 2012)

Only seen a few in ga but see one every time I hunt ducks in Arkansas. I heard that the gw round here cover 3 counties. You can't expect to see them much if that is the case. I'd say we need more!


----------



## simpleman30 (Mar 29, 2012)

as i grow up, my opinions have changed.  not that i'm old, but you can do a lot of growing up between the ages of 19 and 27.  

when i was 19, a man killed some of my hunting dogs.  i did not witness him shoot the dogs.  i did not see him in possession of the dogs.  there was a long history of dogs disappearing once they crossed the property line towards this man's property.  i know he did it, but i had no proof.  until i found the dogs' bodies in 55 gallon drums that had been placed on our property.  the collars had been cut at the clasp with bolt-cutters and laid out in a row, nameplates up, in front of the barrels.  the game warden told me it was the sheriff's problem, the sheriff told me it was the game warden's problem.  i gave up.  the whole situation and discussion with the game warden left me disgruntled, as nobody in law enforcement felt it was worth investigating.  

another time a few years ago, the game warden stopped my brother and i while fishing on the coast.  she rode across the top of the drop we were fishing, right in between our poppin' corks, and pretty much messed up that spot when the tide was absolutely perfect and the fish were biting.  she could have very easily came from the other direction, or waited until we moved and the bite was off to check us.  this same game warden stopped my brother 4 times in one weekend to check his licenses, registration, and cooler.  each time she acted like she had absolutely no clue she had already checked him previously.  not to mention she stopped him every previous weekend that season.  it's well known that this ranger didn't have a lot of sense, but it's hard to tolerate ignorance from someone in her position.  

in the last year, i've had great experiences with the warden that patrols around our hunting club.  he's made himself available in person and via telephone and has made it a point to patrol locations on our club where poaching and trespassing has been a problem.  he's a real nice guy and we're extremely appreciative of his service and commitment to looking out for us.  his behavior has really changed my attitude toward the Georgia DNR, and i no longer hold a negative attitude towards them or what they do.  they're extremely underfunded and the individual i'm speaking of does a lot with a little.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 30, 2012)

simpleman30 said:


> as i grow up, my opinions have changed.  not that i'm old, but you can do a lot of growing up between the ages of 19 and 27.
> 
> when i was 19, a man killed some of my hunting dogs.  i did not witness him shoot the dogs.  i did not see him in possession of the dogs.  there was a long history of dogs disappearing once they crossed the property line towards this man's property.  i know he did it, but i had no proof.  until i found the dogs' bodies in 55 gallon drums that had been placed on our property.  the collars had been cut at the clasp with bolt-cutters and laid out in a row, nameplates up, in front of the barrels.  the game warden told me it was the sheriff's problem, the sheriff told me it was the game warden's problem.  i gave up.  the whole situation and discussion with the game warden left me disgruntled, as nobody in law enforcement felt it was worth investigating.
> 
> ...



I'd tell you right now.. It would be war around here if someone went to killing deer dogs. They will burn their house down if they suspect you of dog killing and that's if you're lucky and they don't do something else worse. In fact, it happened less than a decade ago. They ran him back off to South Florida after he killed a few dogs


----------



## simpleman30 (Mar 30, 2012)

i agree.  most folks that do that have no clue what they've done until they suffer the consequences.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 30, 2012)

I can count on my hand how many times I've been checked by a game warden.  And I started hunting deer in 1990.


----------



## Ryan014 (Mar 30, 2012)

In my area Of the state its about Impossible to get a game warden on your property unless you have gotten shot at as I did last year. By a group of out of state Dog hunters. They wouldve rather shot me than let a little doe get away. Hope next time they could get there before somebody gets hurt.


----------

